# New Lola LMP1 Coupe Chassis: Could this be the Future for Audi/Swiss Spirit and Others?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Lola LMP1 Chassis is significant to Audi for several reasons. First and foremost, an Audi-powered Lola was campaigned this year at the 24 Hours of Le Mans by the Swiss Spirit Team. Described as an "exploratory effort", the car featured a V8 derived from the now-retired Audi R8 racecar and was said to the first of a possible privateer-oriented program if Audi were happy with the results. Second, Aston Martin has also announced plans to contest the LMP1 class this year with this new Lola coupe chassis and powered by Aston's own V12 derived from the GT1 class-winning DBR9.
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New Lola LMP1 Coupe Chassis: Could this be the Future for A ... ([email protected])*

I'm just happy that it's not powered by a Judd V10! There are too many of those things in the LMS/Le Mans. Nothing wrong with the engine(aside from the fact that it's a little long in the tooth, being originally designed in 1990-'92!), but I would like a little more varity please.
V12s sound better to me than most V10 F1 engines and flat crank V8s. Just read my signature, and if you don't understand it, listen to an Aston Martin or Lambo V12(especally raced tuned), and buy or rent an Within Temptation album, and you'll understand








Maybe this will mark the return(for gasoline powered cars at least) to using production based engines, like in most Group C cars of the '80s.
And rumor has it that the Aston V12 and the Audi TFSI V8 will match the diesel cars' power levels with the ACO's restictor size increase(up from 600-640, to 650-700hp).
If the ACO and IMSA get it right, we might be entering into a new golden era for Le Mans prototype racing, but I doubt that Swiss Spirt/Pheonix will buy the new Lola coupe, as Swiss Spirt just won a court battle to get the B07/10 open LMP car back in their ownership.


_Modified by chernaudi at 12:54 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: New Lola LMP1 Coupe Chassis: Could this be the Future for A ... (chernaudi)*

The title says possible Audi power in 2008 yet, for the life of me, I cant find a single place its mentioned in the article. Am I blind? What is the point of the Audi connection when its not even mentioned? They dont even mention the SS team in the article.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New Lola LMP1 Coupe Chassis: Could this be the Future for A ... (.:RDriver)*

My last little bit in my last post sums up what Swiss Spirt will do next year(in other words, no Lola coupe, will run the "old" Lola B07/10 with the Audi V8).


----------

